# Why do you make art?



## Kopatropa (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm curious to know your art goals and what drives you to create.

I've been drawing since elementary school, but it was just stick drawings. I dropped art at 10 but picked it back up after discovering DeviantArt in 2013.

I draw because I love the idea of storytelling with interesting characters and sharing those stories. Plus, it's satisfying sometimes.


----------



## Reiv (Sep 21, 2018)

I dropped drawing and picked it up again, numerous time then I dropped it again and after that I went to 3d modelling and animating. I animate still pictures and I do it because I enjoy it. Like how someone rests when draws I rest when I animate. I find it fun and I also love how I can use my pictures as desktop background.
I also find drawing borring. I don't find it as amusing as 3d art.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 21, 2018)

To illustrate my personal thoughts and stories, create concept or fan art, and make characters like this guy:
<----

Nothing for professional reasons, just for fun.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 21, 2018)

To pay my bills
because I can

*cough* It's genuinely relaxing and helps keep my mental health in check. I'm always worse when I haven't been able to write or draw in awhile.


----------



## EverythingIsNAND (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a need. My brain needs to flow out into my hand. I quit for 3 years, I thought I'd quit for good, but I just couldn't. I must get it out. I must create. While I can consider other art-forms than drawing for a while, my needs can only be fulfilled through some kind of drawing/painting.

I also enjoy performing. I want to make something for someone, something that will make them happy or happier. Even if I only have one person liking what I do, that's enough for me.


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Sep 21, 2018)

Similar to you, I like to tell stories. 
I've never been good at expressing myself with words, so I learned to express myself with arts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 22, 2018)

Because drawing gay furry porn makes me popufur :V


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 22, 2018)

I was purely a writer at one point, but I always wanted my ideas illustrated, I'm too poor to pay other people to draw, so I started drawing my own stuff.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 22, 2018)

I draw for a variety of reasons. But I'd say the main one is my love for cartoons.

Ever since I was a little kid, I've been super in love with cartoons. I would draw here and there throughout my childhood (usually on the world's best art program ever: MSPaint) I began to draw seriously/consistently in September 2014 and decided I wanted to get into the world of animation sometime last year, seeing how animation is one of my greatest passions. Even though I've been drawing for years, I still can't help but feel good when I look at a drawing I'm proud of, thinking to myself, "Hey, I made that."

I think my love for cartoons is also what drew me to the furry community, seeing that there are a lot of great artists here. My art is nothing to write home about, but I still enjoy making it. I'm honestly not sure if I can get enough skill to go to professional levels, but I'm going to try.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

We're the art making animal. It's an immutable part of me.


----------



## Amibo (Sep 26, 2018)

I normally draw human portraits, I studied anatomy of the face and so many things but someone told me that in order to improve. I have to try something completely different. So I decided to gravitate toward furry art (more of muscle anatomy really) because I figured that most of furry artists focuses on anatomy more than those who aren't furry. So far, I've drawn 4-5 furries and they were very interesting, I wasn't used to the different features and sizes so it was like wakeup call to my brain. 

In a way, this is like me finding a source to my weakness and actually developing it. Which is wonderful!


----------



## EverythingIsNAND (Sep 26, 2018)

Amibo said:


> I normally draw human portraits, I studied anatomy of the face and so many things but someone told me that in order to improve. I have to try something completely different. So I decided to gravitate toward furry art (more of muscle anatomy really) because I figured that most of furry artists focuses on anatomy more than those who aren't furry. So far, I've drawn 4-5 furries and they were very interesting, I wasn't used to the different features and sizes so it was like wakeup call to my brain.
> 
> In a way, this is like me finding a source to my weakness and actually developing it. Which is wonderful!


I got into furry art because if it was one thing I couldn't draw, it was animals and furries. It has helped me artistically insanely much, and the furry community is the nicest community I've ever had the pleasure to be part of. <3


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 26, 2018)

Eh, why not?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

Back when I used to make my own art, it was because I wanted visual representations of my character. I wanted to bring to life what I designed him to be.


----------



## Amibo (Sep 26, 2018)

EverythingIsNAND said:


> I got into furry art because if it was one thing I couldn't draw, it was animals and furries. It has helped me artistically insanely much, and the furry community is the nicest community I've ever had the pleasure to be part of. <3



That's so cool! I find people to be so cute to interact with, that makes thing so sociably easier for me! I've had a lil look into your artwork, it's very defined and consists of females. I can draw females but they end up looking like hourglass (oh god help me lmao) but I've taken more interest in muscle bois and big guys *lips bite*


----------



## EverythingIsNAND (Sep 26, 2018)

Amibo said:


> That's so cool! I find people to be so cute to interact with, that makes thing so sociably easier for me! I've had a lil look into your artwork, it's very defined and consists of females. I can draw females but they end up looking like hourglass (oh god help me lmao) but I've taken more interest in muscle bois and big guys *lips bite*


Thank you (I assume that's a compliment? XD ) I try to draw a variety of bodies. Too many nice body shapes not to draw them. I should probably add my freebies from the thread to my DA gallery now when I think about it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 26, 2018)

It’s fun! I may suck at it, but it’s fun!


----------



## fowlee (Sep 26, 2018)

I draw because I love to see things I think come to life, and also because it became an addiction XDD It sounds bad, but it's become as necessary as oxygen or something XDD


----------



## Lawkbutt (Sep 27, 2018)

I mostly draw because one day I want to get good enough to make comics. I love the idea of storytelling with pictures.


----------



## C-artsy (Oct 1, 2018)

I art because art is life. :B Been doing some sort of art before I could even talk.


----------



## tarotrickster (Oct 1, 2018)

I’ll be honest that being a lonely kid definitely drove me to draw. My school had an arts and crafts room for kids to go during recess. I had some troubles with bullying on the playground, so I decided to draw instead.
It really helped me with social anxiety in middle school and gave me concrete goals during high school. Overall, it’s really helped me.

However, now that I’m an adult, I get really suspicious of my artistic productivity goes up in a small amount of time. This is my #1 sign that my mental health is not doing well.


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 2, 2018)

I make art because I get antsy if I don't. I've always doodled in my notes or on scrap paper so it's sort of always been a part of my life.


----------



## Sylwings (Oct 9, 2018)

To see my dragon. That's the only reason. Yes, that sounds sick and strange but that's how it is.


----------



## Auxil (Oct 12, 2018)

For me it's like a challenge or a puzzle, figuring out how to get to the end goal of something that looks good (by my standards) and conveys my original idea. Also it's an activity where I never feel competitive or jealous of others' achievements because there's so much subjectivity in judging art quality... it's very low-pressure :')


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I’ve alwase liked drawing, but I started to take it more seriously when I stared watching Steven Universe. That show made me want to be an animator, but I’m leaning more towards comic book artist now. Gotta love those dip pens!


----------



## FloofNPoof (Oct 13, 2018)

I live in Washington state, art is everywhere you look and it's veeerryyy encouraged to partake in the arts, it's awesome. New music groups and incredible aspiring artists are all over the place, we have a lot of music festivals too (when it's warm). Plus for five months of the year it's 20° and rainy so all you can do is lock yourself inside, hope that the cold doesn't find you and that you'll be able to see summer once more. That's a lot of time to be bored so a lot of us look to marijuana and art as a distraction from the dark cold and seasonal depression. I don't want money or a career with art but I do love to create. Music, masks, film, make-up, digital and non-digital drawing, I make table top rpg games with my close friends as well. I wrote way more than I expected HA!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 13, 2018)

It’s always been there for me. It became an escape mechanism during high school, I could find and empty classroom and escape to a fantastic world of my own creation.  To me creating art is about the power to create, to take the raw materials (paper, pencil, imagination) and create something that no one else could, then sitting back for a few minuets at the end and thinking ‘I did that.’


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

It's neato


----------

